# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool Resurfacing with Modern Glass Pebbles

## Amanda84

Hi! 
I have a tired looking concrete pool in need of resurfacing. After gathering quotes that had me falling over backwards ($8000 and up for the new modern versions of pebblecrete!), we decided that with hubby being a tradie and the job itself not being hard, to do it ourselves. We are in process of arranging a container shipment from China of the glass pebbles identical to the ones Gemtex uses and have sourced the special white cement required. The one thing no one will tell us if some kind of bonding agent or glue is required in the mix! Does anyone know what the special ingredient is?
P.S We will be selling the glass pebbles in 25kg bags in three colours (Clear, Turquoise and Dark Blue) at half the RRP if anyone is interested!  :Smilie:

----------


## PeteV

could be bondcrete?! we use that for bagging and sealing brickwalls... i'm not too sure about pool use though. hope this helps!

----------


## cherub65

Would seriously reconsider doing this yourself, have seen many pools done over the years and believe me it is not a DIY. Have seen so called professionally finshed pools look terrible once filled with water.
Get a team of renders to give you a quote who are familiar with pebble work.
Have a trial on a vertical surface then imagine doing the whole pool in one go, Knowing when to hose down and not loose or leave to much cement, getting the sludge out of the pool is even a task
A professional may make it look like a simple task but that is because they do it day in day out.

----------


## Amanda84

Thank you!  :Wink:

----------


## Amanda84

Hi! Thank you for your suggestion but as i mentioned earlier, hubby is a qualified builder who is qualified to carry out a range of jobs from tiling, rendering to carpentry and  he also has a plumbers trade from overseas. So it's not a matter of lack of skill but wanting to do it 100% right without cutting corners hence my question on the bonding agent. The pool surface has been prepared and repaired so the sludge has been removed. It is for our own pool only. It's not just a matter of cost but knowing the high quality of his workmanship (I am one lucky lady!) I find it hard to let anyone else in to do work as i have been burnt in the past and also have seen poor 'professional' jobs done as you have mentioned. Our home is our castle! So with this, do you know the answer to my question?  :Smilie:    

> Would seriously reconsider doing this yourself, have seen many pools done over the years and believe me it is not a DIY. Have seen so called professionally finshed pools look terrible once filled with water.
> Get a team of renders to give you a quote who are familiar with pebble work.
> Have a trial on a vertical surface then imagine doing the whole pool in one go, Knowing when to hose down and not loose or leave to much cement, getting the sludge out of the pool is even a task
> A professional may make it look like a simple task but that is because they do it day in day out.

----------


## cherub65

Not Bondall as not for water immersion, Coating will depend on existing pool finish and condition 
Link from quartzon http://www.quartzon.com.au/docs/BondKey%20Data%20Sheet.pdf  Still think your nuts  :Smilie:

----------


## Amanda84

Thank you so much! You're a legend! We'll see, we'll see...  :Smilie:      

> Not Bondall as not for water immersion, Coating will depend on existing pool finish and condition 
> Link from quartzon http://www.quartzon.com.au/docs/BondKey Data Sheet.pdf  Still think your nuts

----------

